# soffit, facia, gutter leak?



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I believe pretty much everyones first response will be 'photos',
pics of the gutter, facia/over hangs, down spouts and ground area.

Would be blindly guessing with out pics.


----------



## onamission (Oct 2, 2008)

*will get pics soon!*

OK, I will take some pictures tomorrow and try to post them the same day. Thanks for responding!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if the seams are leaking in the gutters, yes, they could be full if never cleaned and could certainly cause the problems there. other than that to say, i agree with the fox... we need pics! =o)

DM


----------

